# Home made Pedal Board



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm going to repost the progress I made with my home made pedal board. 

This board was just for home as my main board is at my buddies home studio. My main board consists of 3-4 pedals at most but my home board is where I test different types of pedals I purchase/trade. I thought to myself, instead of spending $200-300 on a new board why not try and make one myself for about $25. It's not the most accurate but it's sturdy. 

Took about one day to build, glue, paint, carpet. Love it because i have so much room to have most of my pedals laid out on it. I can easily fit 10 regular size pedals + a wah.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice - I've been thinking about a project like that myself.

Where did you get the velcro?


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Good job. That looks great.


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. Well i didn't apply velcro yet but i usually get it at home depot.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

you should do a writeup


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice!
What is the black box beside the small clone?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Nice!
> What is the black box beside the small clone?


Ibanez Soundtank Tube Screamer


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Ibanez Soundtank Tube Screamer


yup and it's modded to TS-808 spec by SolidGoldfx. Greg did an awesome job replacing the footswitch which was a real pain in the a** and the mod really makes this thing scream.


----------

